# dog house



## max510 (Jun 6, 2010)

i need a design for a dog house it needs to be 60x36x36


----------



## robdelman (Jul 9, 2010)

I find it sometimes helpful to simply browse commercially made structures for ideas. Most I have seen use that precut paneling on the sides with a plywood roof, shingled. Do you plan to have a bottom on it, or just set it on the ground?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like you're on the Missus's bad side. You can't properly stretch out in a doghouse that short. That's too short even for me. I'd go 120" with it to leave room for a small TV and microwave for popcorn etc.


----------



## WoodRic (Jun 17, 2009)

Don't forget to run power to it.


----------



## max510 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

max510 said:


>


??? :blink:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Max, your link contains the url to your secure Google mail account. It won't show the image because the image is inside your secure account. Anytime you see the http followed by an "s" (https) then that's a secure link and requires a UN and PW for access. 

If you want us to see the pic you can either share your UN and PW with all of us, or save the image to your desktop and then upload it to our site. That's probably the route I'd go. 

If you need any :help: with uploading holler. Holler real loud though I'm down here in Texas and it's windy today (yeah I know windy kind of like me).


----------



## MickMcGlasson (Jun 24, 2010)

I have this plan, it's not exact dimension you wanted, but
its 48x48x36, so i guess it's pretty much close 
so, here is the link to the plan.
http://woodworkingelite.com/dog-house/

enjoy woodworking!


----------



## sdkidaho (Jul 6, 2010)

I think he meant to put up this link: http://www.woodworkelite.com/forum/Dog House.pdf

And unless you live in a warm climate, I wouldn't build a doghouse like that. Notice how this one has a divider by the door coming in? 

That helps trap the warm air created by the dog once he's inside - great idea if cold is an issue in your area. Picture reference found on this site: http://www.ashcustomwood.com/. One thing I should note though, your dog would probably chew that divider up if he gets bored at all. I'd edge it with metal or even make that divider from metal.


----------



## max510 (Jun 6, 2010)

well since its summer i want it to bee cool in there


----------



## sdkidaho (Jul 6, 2010)

It's summer now, or seeing that you live in CA, maybe it's summer all the time for you? Either way - you can insulate against the heat and to help when it's cold.


----------

